
Ask HN: How to distribute coins for new cryptocurrency without ICO or mining? - moon1Man
I&#x27;m developing new cryptocurrency and I don&#x27;t wanna do ICO. My goal is to give 95% of all coins to as many people as I can for free on day one. I can see two options:<p>1) Take the last 1M active bitcoin addresses and convert them to my cryptocurrency. You just set your private key and you will own 1 coin(doesn&#x27;t matter how many bitcoins you have). My code will be open-source, but still people have to write their bitcoin private key to 3rd party software, which is not great.<p>2) Create algorithm which will scan the network and If you open wallet It will give you 1 coin. So It will be based on unique IP addresses, which is also problem, because one person can run it on botnet or drive around city and connect on different networks(public wifi).<p>Do you see more options?
======
nivertech
There are lots of strategies for airdrops. Send me an email to:

"throwaway@${MY_HN_USERNAME}.com"

And I'll be happy to help.

